
Deceptively Bright, in an Up and Coming Area - lermontov
https://literaryreview.co.uk/deceptively-bright-in-an-up-coming-area
======
malandrew
Interesting related read:

“The Surprisingly Solid Mathematical Case of the Tin Foil Hat Gun Prepper”

[https://medium.com/s/story/the-surprisingly-solid-
mathematic...](https://medium.com/s/story/the-surprisingly-solid-mathematical-
case-of-the-tin-foil-hat-gun-prepper-15fce7d10437)

------
082349872349872
TIL[1] "gun thy neighbor" was a searchable 1960's phrase.

[http://content.time.com/time/subscriber/article/0,33009,8726...](http://content.time.com/time/subscriber/article/0,33009,872694-1,00.html)

[http://content.time.com/time/subscriber/article/0,33009,8726...](http://content.time.com/time/subscriber/article/0,33009,872694-2,00.html)

The Rev. Hugh Saussy drew the same (theological if not practical) conclusions
as
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirk_Willems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirk_Willems)

[1] Three-days-ago I Learned:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23712008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23712008)

